# Tremper Albino X SHCT (Leopard Gecko)



## leos (Mar 7, 2015)

Am I right in thinking that if I breed the offspring of this pair together, there would be a possibility of sunglows? Just getting my head around the genetic side of things ready to try breeding next year but would love to eventually produce some sunglows in the future


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Disclaimer: all I know about leopard gecko genetics is what I read, mostly on Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki

As I understand it, a sunglow leopard gecko is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail (SHTCT) Tremper albino. 

The proposed breeding plan will produce some SHCT Tremper albino babies. There may or may not be some babies with tangerine coloration. My impression is that tangerine is a result of selective breeding instead of Mendelian genetics. So I would start with the most orange Tremper albino and SHCT geckos I could find. And if it is a choice between a hypo tangerine carrot tail and a yellow SHCT gecko, I'd go for the tangerine.

Go to the link above, and you will have all the information I have.

Good luck.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino normal X Super hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of the hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
And a percent of offspring may express varyed amounts of carrottail.


----------

